# 1/2 oz of weed= ? brownies



## rollingafatty (May 22, 2008)

i'm making brownies for a group of people and how many people could get fucked up off one pan of brownies made with a 1/2 oz of brick weed?

It will made using a cannabutter method... no buds in my brownies...

Input is needed bad....making these tonight...


----------



## ORECAL (May 22, 2008)

how ever many pieces you cut it into is how many people will get stoned, just cut them into the same size pieces as you normally would. so how many is that..... like 6-8 I think right..... not too sure....... oh and BTW, it actually works a shit load better putting the shit right into the mix, not using the cannabutter......at least thats been my experience.


----------



## rollingafatty (May 22, 2008)

i've heard better reviews with cannabutter...

Anyone else???


----------



## ghengiskhan (May 22, 2008)

The general thing I've heard is when orally you want 2x the amount that it would take for you to get stoned by smoking. So if you normally smoke a half a gram of this brick shit and it gets you high then 1 gram should do it. So if the mix is evenly dispersed then in theory if you cut it into 14 equal size brownies they'll all contain about a gram of weed each. This is usually enough, might want to eat 2 if it's not real potent shit.


----------



## Golden Ray (May 22, 2008)

I made canna butter using 9 grams of good bud and I tell you what 1 regular size brownie and I was STONED for 6 hrs. Always go with butter rather than straigh bud in food is my 2 cents. Oh by the way chocolate chip cookies taste way better than brownies, just make sure it calls for Butter. Hee hee I used 1.3 oz of Leaf on cookies and 1 cookie I was very High for 6 hrs.


----------



## Golden Ray (May 22, 2008)

hey rolling a fatty you there ?


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 22, 2008)

Check the brick weed is good first mate i made the mistake of using half an ounce of brick weed without checking quality and it wasnt that great so it was a waste of my time. Also with brick weed shuv the brick in a dry frying pan and itl crumble so easily its perfect for making cannabutter. Good luck my friend!


----------



## ghengiskhan (May 22, 2008)

I'd rather use less potent dirt weed for eating than smoking.


----------



## rollingafatty (May 22, 2008)

change of plans everyone, gonna toss bout 8 grams of nugs in the butter instead of 1/2 oz of brick...so it should really fuck bout 6 people up good...


----------



## Golden Ray (May 22, 2008)

No Doubt your good


----------



## archygreenjeans (May 23, 2008)

Make hash outta that brick shit, toss it on some other stuff. Have Fun!
Puff Puff Pass....


----------



## hazmatt420 (May 25, 2008)

Golden Ray said:


> No Doubt your good


youre the 2nd person ive seen with a decent looking naked chick as an avatar. where do you get these lol


----------



## Joker52 (May 26, 2008)

yo, if i boil the thc out with oil, how much weed(to make oil) do you think could go into a single pan of 6-8 brownies...without being to strong.


----------



## RolliePollie (May 28, 2008)

In making the brownies, do you just throw the shit in there with the mix or do you have to do something to it?

Does it make the oven smell?


----------



## Ethnobotanist (May 29, 2008)

Joker52 said:


> yo, if i boil the thc out with oil, how much weed(to make oil) do you think could go into a single pan of 6-8 brownies...without being to strong.


Oil is fickle. It varies. 
I'd recommend good ol' cannabutter. THC is more fat soluble, after all.

~Ethno


----------



## My Happy Place (Jun 2, 2008)

so how did they turn out? I'm making some tomorrow and I'm not sure which method to use either.


----------



## SeatleHomegrown (Mar 20, 2010)

Ethnobotanist said:


> Oil is fickle. It varies.
> I'd recommend good ol' cannabutter. THC is more fat soluble, after all.
> 
> ~Ethno



but THC resin heads are an OIL substance, i think saying fat soluble will help to someone who is trying to boil weed in water to get high (which wont happen) but if you are debating whether to use oil over butter i definitly say oil... seeing as thc is a form of oil...


----------



## dadio161 (Apr 14, 2010)

Here in Colorado, marijuana is decriminalized and we can go grow twelve plants or go to a dispensary and buy up to two ounces a week. I make edible products and sell them to the dispensaries for a living. When I make butter, I use 2 ounces of good quality trim with buds for every pound of REAL, UNSALTED BUTTER. I use a double boiler method. Once I have the butter melted, I turn off the stove. I repete this process every three to four hours just to keep it melted. I do this for at LEAST 24 hours. Strain and cool. Use this butter to make any recipie that requires butter. Brownies, Rice Krispies Treats, Banana nut bread,peanutbutter cups, etc. I do make the best edibles in Colorado if I do say so myself. Use a real recipie, not a box mix. Cheap ingridients make a cheap product.


----------



## PurpleMaxx (Apr 14, 2010)

Hey Dadio, im also a colorado'in and I have a great Doc, with edibles he will recommend 20 plants and 8oz on you at all times, let me know if you want the address. I made butter the other night and added 8oz of trim and jibs to one pound of sweet cream butter and a pint of ever clear and put to simmer. The Ever Clear helps pull the THC out and when the alcohol evaporates approx. 1 hr strain through a coffee filter and chill. Should be some potent shit, tomorrow I will make some brownies and have a go. You ever try this method, if so your takes?


----------



## PurpleMaxx (Apr 16, 2010)

Well the butter turned out nice made just under 1 pound of it, just ate a brownie and waiting for the effects!!!


----------



## mountaingirl2 (Apr 16, 2010)

PurpleMaxx said:


> Well the butter turned out nice made just under 1 pound of it, just ate a brownie and waiting for the effects!!!


Was that 2 oz dry or wet /lb of butter?

If I take the wet leftovers after making bubble hash how much of the wet should I use/lb of butter?

Hey PurpleMaxx- I'm in Colorado also and would love the name of the Dr that will give you e script for 20 plants. I'm in the mountains near Glenwood Springs. Where are you?


----------



## PurpleMaxx (Apr 17, 2010)

You would have to come to Denver and hit up Rocky Mt. Organics. I can E-mail ahead of time or you can give them a call


----------



## PurpleMaxx (Apr 17, 2010)

Not sure bout the wet? I would do a lot, those 8oz per pound brownies were killer!!!


----------



## mountaingirl2 (Apr 19, 2010)

PurpleMaxx said:


> Not sure bout the wet? I would do a lot, those 8oz per pound brownies were killer!!!


Thanks a lot Purple Maxx. I called down there and the next time I head to Denver I am going to check this Dr. out. 

I don't know how to give you a prop or rep or +karma. Could someone let me know.


----------



## Ramen Shaman (Apr 23, 2010)

It looks like rep is now that sheriff's badge-shaped button right next to "Journal this Post."


----------



## dadio161 (Apr 23, 2010)

If you already make hash, you can make some butter by using about 7 grams of hash with 1 1/2 sticks of butter. Double boil for a few hours and strain. Use infused butter to make a batch of cookies. Use the throwaway hash from the second bag. still has THC in it. Butter has to be REAL, UNSALTED BUTTER. Not marjeraine.


----------



## mountaingirl2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Dadio-Thanks for the advice. I am going to try to make the butter this week. 
Question: I am going to make bubble hash and someone told me that I could use the wet leaves, stems etc that are left over from making the hash since that process knocks off the trichomes but does not extract the essential oils from the plant. That makes sense to me. Have you ever done that? If so what ratio should I use. I have some REALLY good trim from some AK47. I am taking 2oz and making butter. But I'd like to try this also. ANy advice.

Also: any recipes that you'd like to share. What is the most popular down in Ft. Collins? I'm up here in Carbondale.


----------



## MrBuds.com (Apr 27, 2010)

2/3 cup Unsifted flour
1/2 cup chopped Walnuts
1/2 cup marijuana butter
3/4 cup Powered Chocolate
1/4 teaspoon Baking powder
2 Eggs
3/4 cup Sugar
1/4 teaspoon Salt  Optional
1 teaspoon Vanilla

Heat oven to 350 degrees F. Stir eggs with sugar and vanilla. Next, add butter, Chocolate, flour, baking powder and salt. Stir into egg mixture, and add nuts. Spread into greased 8 or 9&#8243; square pan. Bake at 350 degrees F for 20-30 minutes. For extra chewy brownies, use 8&#8243; pan and less baking time. For cake like brownies use 9&#8243; pan and longer baking. Cut into squares. Remember it takes a while to get into your system. Make sure to eat in moderation!


----------



## mountaingirl2 (Apr 27, 2010)

They look delicious. Can't wait to try them out.


----------



## dadio161 (Apr 28, 2010)

If you can make it to Ft. Collins or Westminster, go to "A KIND PLACE". These dispensaries sell my edibles. My Choco. Chip cookies and Peanut Butter Cups are big sellers. Look for a yellow label that says " Da Bakery ".


----------



## mountaingirl2 (Apr 28, 2010)

Hey Dadio:

I don't make it to Fort Collins very oftern. Where is Westminster? Question: If I'm adding straight kief to oil or butter, how many grams should I use for 2 sticks. Should I just add straight to butter or melt and cook for awhile prior to baking?


----------



## dadio161 (Apr 28, 2010)

I would double boil it for at least 24 hours. Don't burn the butter, just keep it melted every few hours.


----------



## dadio161 (Apr 28, 2010)

Westminster is in Denver.


----------



## mountaingirl2 (Apr 28, 2010)

How many grams of kief for 2 sticks butter? Do I still double boil the kief with butter or is that just for trim?


----------



## Cali chronic (Apr 28, 2010)

it has to have tri's on it for it to be worth a damn and not last years old bag of shake either. Even tried to use Vape left overs and "kinda got a lil buzz---like good for night night. I have made brownies twice in the last couple of months using oil and a strainer. The trick is to get the thc to blend with the fat and of course cooking. Make sure the Oil or Butter is cool before mixing with batter and egg (think)
If the stuff has not tris then it might as well be Endame Beans. I use a Zip and make about 2 cups of Oil / Butter. Whatever about the Synthetic and the natural K. 
I use Micro Popcorn so I dont worry about all that goes in the old temple.
Digress
I only feel a bit relaxed so far as my potentcy of the canna used was poor thus far. I was mixing 3/4th's of that cup of butter per recipe and eat 2 of the 6 i cut the 9" pan out of. (read backwards to get it) LOL
This time I am giong to use 4 oz's of bud shake and 2lbs of butter to make a batch. If I remember to I will post the results. Tri's are all cloudy on this stuff just the bottom baby nugs not worth trimming and cleaning tight... I do not use the shade leafs either unless they are snowy themselves.
i use a Crock pot on low over night has a unique odor if a un expected guest were to Pop in. So in the garage or out side (crok pots are great for that)
overnight the stuff should be ground up remove stems no glands there just weed and toss in Coffee Grinder then in Crok pot
overnight ---next day cool drain off I use Glass ware and a strainer to catch the "lawn flavor" out of the cooking. Just oil then into the jars for later use.
If using Butter strain before cooling all the way--- obvious =I know/


----------

